# Build table for Bosch router



## taa800 (Feb 8, 2009)

I just purchased a Bosch 1617 variable speed router and want to build a router table for it. I don't want to do anything fancy or large. I would like it to be a benchtop table. I just work on small projects, so I don't need anything with too many bells and whistles. I was thinking of not using an insert plate and to install a t track for it. I don't do raised panels or anything that requires that large of a bit. I also don't have a dust collector, just a shop vac that I'd like to attach to it.

I was wondering what people would recommend or if they could show me some pictures of what they have so I can get some ideas on what to build.

Thanks
Todd


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Todd

If you can build a open end box you can make your own router table.

A router table is just a box on it's side that can hold the router for you upside down , no more no less,,,just pickup some plywood, make a box flip it on it's side cut out a pocket hole on it's side to drop the mounting plate into and you have it done..
If you want to use a fence just glue up some stock or use a 2" x 6"..
It is that simple .. no big deal... 


===========




taa800 said:


> I just purchased a Bosch 1617 variable speed router and want to build a router table for it. I don't want to do anything fancy or large. I would like it to be a benchtop table. I just work on small projects, so I don't need anything with too many bells and whistles. I was thinking of not using an insert plate and to install a t track for it. I don't do raised panels or anything that requires that large of a bit. I also don't have a dust collector, just a shop vac that I'd like to attach to it.
> 
> I was wondering what people would recommend or if they could show me some pictures of what they have so I can get some ideas on what to build.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

*IMHO, (in my humble opinion), and if I were in your shoes,*

Hello Todd,

Welcome to the forums!

IMHO, (in my humble opinion), and if I were in your shoes, I would seriously consider:
Oak-Park's table kit

Unfortunately there's always shipping and in this case customs duties.
Still, if I had the room and wanted a bench-top style, I would have got this one. Instead I built an attachment to my table saw for mine.

As to a plate, it helps, it reduces the height you have to crank "up" your bit to do anything. Also it makes for easier bit changes and adjustments if you can "pop" it out of the table.

Cordially,
Gerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Todd

Just a note
The OP table a $180.oo plywood box on it's side 

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RT01--
=====
I should note, one of the things OP forgot to tell you, you must buy two ( 2 ) router mounting plates if you want to use a router bit bigger than 1 1/2" ,with the plate below it's setup to take any bit they make for the router table.. 
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94331
=========


----------



## taa800 (Feb 8, 2009)

I just have a hard time spending $180 for a box with a fancy top. I'd like to do it all myself and not pay for a kit, unless I get a plate. But I'd rather not do that. I don't do that much woodworking, so I'm ok if I have to spend a little extra time changing bits.


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi Todd, 
yep it is, but it takes the guesswork out of it.
Cordially,
Gerry

PS:
*Bob is correct in many respects*, you could get away with a box and a hole for a router, quite inexpensively. You could make a fence out of a few 2x3's glued and screwed together and clamp it in place. You could also drop by Sears or your local "box store" and pick one up for the same price as the Oak Park one. The choices are nearly endless. The one important thing I would still recommend, and I'm pretty sure Bob would agree, is that you should buy a mounting plate for that puppy if you intend on making a box.


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

Addendum:

Do a Google search on: "simple router table" (use the quotes)

http://www.sawdustmaking.com/Router Table/simple_router_table.htm

http://www.freeww.com/routertables.html

http://www.woodworkingonline.com/2008/04/18/fold-up-router-table/

http://www.toolcrib.com/blog/2007/03/03/toolcribcoms-ultimate-guide-to-free-router-table-plans/

Those are the first few links that I noticed might worth your while investigating. 

Cordially,
Gerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gerry

What guess work hahahahaha

Lets see 1/4 sheet of laminated plywood, one mounting plate and you have it done for less than 50.oo dollars..

Any kid in wood shop 101 can make a box  the top and bottom don't need to fit the sides..that makes it a very easy job, in fact you want them to hang over the sides ...by 2" or more.. 

how about one like below 

======



Gerard_sr said:


> Hi Todd,
> yep it is, but it takes the guesswork out of it.
> Cordially,
> Gerry
> ...


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey Bob!
we're teasing back and forth here! LOL!
Cordially,
Gerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gerry

Right on Gerry LOL,, It's called ping/pong 

It gets the all the views points out in the open 

========



Gerard_sr said:


> Hey Bob!
> we're teasing back and forth here! LOL!
> Cordially,
> Gerry


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

*OK, Bob,*

OK, Bob, 
So that's what you call it.
I gave my humble opinions, I'm done here. 

Cordially,
Gerry


----------



## Michealjohn (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi
I just have a hard time spending $180 for a box with a fancy top. I'd like to do it all myself and not pay for a kit, unless I get a plate. But I'd rather not do that. I don't do that much woodworking.
Thanks


----------

